# [udev] cambios en "70-bluetooth-pcmcia.rule"

## upszot

Hola gente...

desde hace unos dias cuando inicio mi sistema me aparecen los siguientes carteles.. [IMG]http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/1985/21032010003.jpg[/IMG]

por lo que leo aparentemente va a haber un cambio de configuracion en futuras versiones... y hay que reemplazar algunas palabras por otras en "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-bluetooth-pcmcia.rule"

tengo las siguientes preguntas...

1. Estos cambios de configuracion no se deberian de efectuar como cualquier cambio de configuracion con "dispatch-conf" o "etc-update" en vez de hacerlos a mano??

2. hay alguna forma desde la PC de capturar la pantalla en este punto de inicio con alguna tecla rapida?? (no es una virtual)

3. El texto que me aparece queda logeado en algun archivo? como para poder verlo bien...

4. Puedo copiarme de algun lado el archivo "70-bluetooth-pcmcia.rule" con los cambios que pide para el futuro? (ya que nunca lo toque a mano...deberia de haber un archivo por defecto para esa version de udev)

la version de udev q tengo instalada es la siguiente....  *Quote:*   

> sys-fs/udev
> 
>       Latest version installed: 149

 

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Estos cambios de configuracion no se deberian de efectuar como cualquier cambio de configuracion con "dispatch-conf" o "etc-update" en vez de hacerlos a mano?? 

 

yo creo que si aunque CONFIG_PROTECT puede influir en esto tb.

 *Quote:*   

> hay alguna forma desde la PC de capturar la pantalla en este punto de inicio con alguna tecla rapida?? (no es una virtual) 

 

no que yo sepa, aunque es algo que me interesaría saber tb.

 *Quote:*   

>  El texto que me aparece queda logeado en algun archivo? 

 

no estoy delante de un gentoo ahora mismo, pero creo que hay una opción para poder loguear todo lo que hace baselayout / openrc, creo que tb. tienes que activar la opción verbose. 

 *Quote:*   

> Puedo copiarme de algun lado el archivo "70-bluetooth-pcmcia.rule" con los cambios que pide para el futuro?

 

has probao con eliminar ese archivo (haz una copia del mismo por si las moscas) y luego re-emergiendo el paquete que es propietario del archivo 70-bluetooth-pcmcia.rule ?

saluetes

----------

## upszot

hola...

1. El contenido de la variable config_protect es este... 

```
M1530 upszot # emerge --info | grep 'CONFIG_PROTECT='

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

```

no figura la ruta a "/etc/udev/rules.d/" ...

2. Probe de quitar los archivos  "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-bluetooth-pcmcia.rule"  y "/etc/udev/rules.d/60-thinkfinger.rules" (que son los dos que me aparecen esas lineas al iniciar udev) .... para ver si los regeneraba con la sintaxis correcta... pero no.. no los vuelve a crear...

lo de reemerger el paquete propietario del archivo ... no tengo idea de cual es.... (para thinfinger, si..."sys-auth/thinkfinger" ... pero para el Bluetooth ni idea)

3. Con respecto al logeo de openrc, lo encontre.... hay que editar "/etc/rc.conf" y descomentar esta linea...

```
# rc_logger launches a logging daemon to log the entire rc process to

# /var/log/rc.log

# NOTE: Linux systems require the devfs service to be started before

# logging can take place and as such cannot log the sysinit runlevel.

rc_logger="YES"

```

aca esta el log que deja... pero no es mucho...http://pastebin.com/Jig22RXZ

no se si se podra subir el nivel de log... no encontre nada al respecto...

alguna otra idea?

aa... busque en dmes.. pero tampoco aparece nada de las modificaciones...

saludos

----------

